# All Pond Solutions Reviews!



## krazypara3165 (30 Nov 2012)

*F.A.O Mod, please move to right 'area' if this shouldn't be in journals. was unsure where to place it.

This is my review of some of my All Pond Solutions equipment, bit long winded as i have never done a video review but let me know what you think.

Products are:

285l aquarium, x4 t5 light unit, x2 t5 light unit, 2000ef filter and 2000ef+ filter


----------



## Ian Holdich (30 Nov 2012)

That's a good little review that...kept me entertained for 12 mins. The actual tank looks well done, I'm personally not keen on the aps filters as they drop flow once they settle, this shouldn't be a problem for you though, with 2 on the tank.

Well done!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (30 Nov 2012)

Great comprehensive review mate   I guess I'm one of them perfect people mentioned in the video   I would not be having that loose plastic on the cabinet or buckle in the pole it would make my teeth itch   Shame about the pipes being an odd size as well, you would have thought it would have been fundamental for adding other equipment.

Other than that it looks well mate


----------



## krazypara3165 (30 Nov 2012)

Ian Holdich said:
			
		

> That's a good little review that...kept me entertained for 12 mins. The actual tank looks well done, I'm personally not keen on the aps filters as they drop flow once they settle, this shouldn't be a problem for you though, with 2 on the tank.
> 
> Well done!



Ian - yeah originally i was only going to use one, and to be honest i probably could of got away with it but i dont see how i could of got good flow with just the one spraybar in the middle and i do plan on getting discus once settled so more filtration cant hurt.



			
				AverageWhiteBloke said:
			
		

> Great comprehensive review mate   I guess I'm one of them perfect people mentioned in the video   I would not be having that loose plastic on the cabinet or buckle in the pole it would make my teeth itch   Shame about the pipes being an odd size as well, you would have thought it would have been fundamental for adding other equipment.
> 
> Other than that it looks well mate



thanks!, yeah im not too fussed about the quality of the stand for the time being but it will be something i will change in the future. im assuming the pipes are the larger size so All pond solutions can get away with using a less powerful pump but thats just a guess.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (30 Nov 2012)

Or, being the sceptic I am maybe it's so you have to buy their accessories


----------



## krazypara3165 (30 Nov 2012)

possibly, but im yet to see any accessories that fit their sized tube.....


----------



## Westyggx (30 Nov 2012)

Good review Craig.


----------



## Alastair (30 Nov 2012)

Westyggx said:
			
		

> Good review Craig.


+1. I was originally going to get that tank  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## krazypara3165 (30 Nov 2012)

Cheers for the feedback everyone, its appreciated!


----------



## Lunar Jetman (30 Nov 2012)

Just to add my thanks here for the review and the mention!!


----------



## scapegoat (6 Jan 2013)

Very helpful! just purchased an All Pond Solutions tank and external filter so good to see them in action


----------



## Mr P (6 Jan 2013)

hi, like your review,i just ordered a light unit  from all pond solutions, ,keep up the good work.
  all the best , Mr P.


----------



## sanj (6 Jan 2013)

Yes, that was a good balanced review, helps when you have a nice voice too. I think they do reasonable first timer aquariums. I think the aquarium itself is the best thing in the whole set up. Did not like the cabinet.


----------



## Gary Nelson (6 Jan 2013)

What a great little review - I like how you have shown us all the good and bad points too, really helpful for others looking at these.... Have to say though they seem quite good for the money for what you get


----------



## Westyggx (6 Jan 2013)

I bought a 500lph HOB filter and its crap, noisy as hell and doesn't look like its churning alot of water turnover. They wont let me return either


----------



## krazypara3165 (6 Jan 2013)

glad everyone enjoyed the review! it was annoying me that there was not even basic reviews out there so thought i may as well sort it! mines been set up around 2 months now and im still happy with it! most of the AllPondSolutions is exceptional value for money but there is some products that lack quality (stands ect) but for the price you cant really complain!


Westyggx said:


> I bought a 500lph HOB filter and its crap, noisy as hell and doesn't look like its churning alot of water turnover. They wont let me return either


might be a problem with that? one of the regular posters on here (think his name is jack) had 3 running on nano tanks with no problems (as far as im aware)


----------



## Danny (6 Jan 2013)

I have the 600lh hob and it has been 100% fine for the last few months.


----------



## Westyggx (6 Jan 2013)

Nightmare for me then as it sounds like the impeller is grinding or something, also find it hard to get it sucking up the water properly without having to shake the inlet a lot


----------



## Alastair (6 Jan 2013)

Westyggx said:


> Nightmare for me then as it sounds like the impeller is grinding or something, also find it hard to get it sucking up the water properly without having to shake the inlet a lot



If its less than 12 months old mate it's under warranty and should be fixed/replaced 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nayr88 (6 Jan 2013)

I have a 600lph hob from APS and its pretty good. The flow is maybe a little less than I was expecting but I've crammed it with bio rings and also I'm using  mechanical filter foam and a temp shrimp guard 

It's far from silent but it doesn't keep me up as it literally next To my bed.


----------



## Westyggx (6 Jan 2013)

Alastair said:


> If its less than 12 months old mate it's under warranty and should be fixed/replaced
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



They told me if its been used I can't return it! Might call them tomorrow. Oh wait.. You can't!!


----------



## Ady34 (6 Jan 2013)

Westyggx said:


> They told me if its been used I can't return it! Might call them tomorrow. Oh wait.. You can't!!


you can if its faulty and still within warranty.


----------



## krazypara3165 (7 Jan 2013)

if its faulty pop them an email, their customer service is pretty good ive already had a 2000lph filter replaced and never had to send the old one back (after sending evidence it did not work) i also fixed it when i had time with my soldering iron and now i have two 

...... a little tip, you can meither them on their ebay account and they may answer faster!


----------



## Palm Tree (7 Jan 2013)

Westyggx said:


> They told me if its been used I can't return it! Might call them tomorrow. Oh wait.. You can't!!


 
Under the Sale of Goods Act 1979 goods must be:
as described, of satisfactory quality and fit for purpose.
So just say to them, the filter is not of satisfactory quality (loud, low flow and having to shake it),  so under the sale of goods act they are obliged to either send a replacement or to refund you your money.


----------



## Mermaidylady (6 Mar 2013)

Westyggx said:


> They told me if its been used I can't return it! Might call them tomorrow. Oh wait.. You can't!!


 


krazypara3165 said:


> if its faulty pop them an email, their customer service is pretty good ive already had a 2000lph filter replaced and never had to send the old one back (after sending evidence it did not work) i also fixed it when i had time with my soldering iron and now i have two
> 
> ...... a little tip, you can meither them on their ebay account and they may answer faster!


 
Seems the phone line there is only for sales- I've had problems with my internal filter before and their online technical team is really good, try emailing them: info@allpondsolutions.co.uk !


----------



## linkinruss (6 Mar 2013)

Yeah I bought a few wave makers from them and I'm about to send the item back for refund.
Their CS team are very slow to respond but they do get back in touch.
They do seem to really bang on about the items being in perfect condition and whatnot.

I've emailed them with my intentions to return, and they have said it's fine as long as you send it back via recorded delivery.


----------

